# Grilled Calamari Marinade - Help!



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I need a quick marinade for squid to be grilled this evening for dinner. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I will answer my own question: Marinated squid tubes and tentacles in olive oil, lemon juice, italian seasonings, sea salt, black pepper, and ground habanero peppers. Grilled fast and hot. Served over cous cous, black olives and arugula. Awesome!


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Just to clarify, OldBay: You left the tubes whole for this?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Brook said:


> Just to clarify, OldBay: You left the tubes whole for this?


Yep - whole tubes. I just put them straight on the grill. The tentacles were too small and would fall through the grates so I put those in a veggie basket type of thing on the grill. Worked well. I would probably use a little more salt and throw in some hot pepper flakes next time.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------

